# Trixx and W10 Problems



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2015)

@W1zzard

What's the deal with trixx these days?

I mean, with W10 it f*cks with the card and locks the last set clock even though the check box to restore clocks is checked/ unchecked whatever... 

I know its a W10 thing but is there anyway you could fix this or suggest a fix?

I cant boot once I've set my cards to high.. well it boots then artifacts and then blank screen.

I used the latest version of trixx and the 635235030956777758 one  4.8.2 me thinks (the trusted one) but even this version screws with the system...

Any Ideas?

And also besides the BS wait 2 crashes in W10 to happen just to goto safe mode How can I get there besides waiting for windows to do its 2 times blank screen?

Even in safe mode and removing the software, the card is locked to the last bad clock, and I've spent some time playing around to get things back to normal but nothing works except a clean OS install.

W1zzard can you help?

Thanks man


----------



## Toothless (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd think you would contact Sapphire about this..


----------



## vega22 (Dec 12, 2015)

W1z is on holiday dude.

use a real os :lol:

#win7masterrace


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 12, 2015)

running crimson drivers ? i had issues when using it with crimson, deinstalled worked


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 12, 2015)

I just had the same problem with Afterburner. I found that I had control of Aux voltage so I managed to push VRAM clocks up to 1725 from 1625 but, when I got unstable at 1750, the machine crashed and on every reboot, it would restore the clocks and crash. What is even more odd is that recovery mode crashes as well, so I can't even restore or get into safe mode. The only reason I can post from my tower and know that my GPU isn't screwed up is because I have Linux handy and it runs just fine. I guess it's entirely possible that the machine crashed while Windows was installing updates in the background. Either way, I'm ticked off that it saved my unstable overclock and now my machine is only half usable as a result.


fullinfusion said:


> And also besides the BS wait 2 crashes in W10 to happen just to goto safe mode How can I get there besides waiting for windows to do its 2 times blank screen?


Hit the reset button on your computer when the windows load screen comes up, do it two times. F8 entry was removed with UEFI as well. Mine boots but crashes shortly after getting to the login screen... or any other screen in Windows for that matter.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I'd think you would contact Sapphire about this..


Now tell me @Toothless  Why the hell would I'd get ahold of Sapphire on this?

W1zzard makes Trixx for Sapphire  didn't you know that?

Anyways windows is borked and its clean install time right now.... no more gpu clocking till this is fixed


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 12, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Now tell me @Toothless  Why the hell would I'd get ahold of Sapphire on this?
> 
> W1zzard makes Trixx for Sapphire  didn't you know that?
> 
> Anyways windows is borked and its clean install time right now.... no more gpu clocking till this is fixed


Count me with you. Pissed off that I have to clean install now...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2015)

at least W10 is fast to do the install lol


----------



## Toothless (Dec 12, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Now tell me @Toothless  Why the hell would I'd get ahold of Sapphire on this?
> 
> W1zzard makes Trixx for Sapphire  didn't you know that?
> 
> Anyways windows is borked and its clean install time right now.... no more gpu clocking till this is fixed


Didn't know that but I'm pretty sure they have more manpower than just Wizz alone. Unless it's just Wizz on that crew then whoop. Poor Wizz.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 12, 2015)

vega22 said:


> W1z is on holiday dude.
> 
> use a real os :lol:
> 
> #win7masterrace



.................


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

vega22 said:


> W1z is on holiday dude.
> 
> use a real os :lol:
> 
> #win7masterrace



W10 is a Spiritual upgrade to 7. I dont run an OS till a sp has been launched anyway.

Sorry yall having issues with trixx in 10, it makes me wonder if I should use it on my 290... Ill eventually WC the rig. Upgrade to Zen in 16, current board, cpu and ram being moved to wifes rig, not worried about 5GHz anymore as 4.8 is fine.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 12, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> W10 is a Spiritual upgrade to 7. I dont run an OS till a sp has been launched anyway.
> 
> Sorry yall having issues with trixx in 10, it makes me wonder if I should use it on my 290... Ill eventually WC the rig. Upgrade to Zen in 16, current board, cpu and ram being moved to wifes rig, not worried about 5GHz anymore as 4.8 is fine.


I would not instantly assume that this is a problem with Windows 10. I'm confused as to why it's booting with an overclock when I never set that up. That's all about Afterburner and Trixx, which is really just the same application with a different front-end. I didn't have a problem until I started screwing with the Aux voltage and pushed the vram higher than I was able to before. Either way, Windows seems to be hosed on my end but, this is why I have Linux on the 500GB drive and all of my important data on my RAID-5 while leaving Windows and games on the SSD RAID-0. The biggest pain is using my wife's laptop to setup the USB drive and the wasted time to set it back up. It's nothing more than a nuisance to me but, it's a nuisance that never should have happened.

Edit: For what it's worth, I re-installed Windows 10 in 1 hour after making this post without really losing anything other than configs.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 14, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> I would not instantly assume that this is a problem with Windows 10. I'm confused as to why it's booting with an overclock when I never set that up. That's all about Afterburner and Trixx, which is really just the same application with a different front-end. I didn't have a problem until I started screwing with the Aux voltage and pushed the vram higher than I was able to before. Either way, Windows seems to be hosed on my end but, this is why I have Linux on the 500GB drive and all of my important data on my RAID-5 while leaving Windows and games on the SSD RAID-0. The biggest pain is using my wife's laptop to setup the USB drive and the wasted time to set it back up. It's nothing more than a nuisance to me but, it's a nuisance that never should have happened.
> 
> Edit: For what it's worth, I re-installed Windows 10 in 1 hour after making this post without really losing anything other than configs.


Yup same here, didn't take long to do a clean install.. Windows 7 and trixx never gave me an issue at all. W10 on the other hand.. Well whatever, the trixx software is locking the last set clock speed even though I made sure the check box was not selected to enable the over clock. It happened a while ago with the newest trixx so I said heck with it and I'll just use trusty 4.8.3 I believe the version number was but then it too locked the card. So now I sit here with a killer card that I can't O/C do to fear of it locking in the set clock for benching. Heck 1150mhz with stock voltage was great until I set it to 1180 and left the voltage alone.. I hope the man Mr wizard can guide us on what's going on, and maybe have a trick up his sleeve to help us along.


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 15, 2015)

Use BIOS editor.Problem=solved.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 15, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> Use BIOS editor.Problem=solved.


Why when there's software to control the card, besides rbe don't work on these cards. I want to over clock manually and not have to screw with the cards bios. I have my benching session, get some numbers and then its back to normal playing. I'm not into altering the bios but thanks anyways.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2015)

W10 + crimson went weird with me and afterburner as well, seemed to set the OC RAM settings for 2D clocks as well, at boot, and screwed things up. running stock clocks for now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 15, 2015)

Mussels said:


> W10 + crimson went weird with me and afterburner as well, seemed to set the OC RAM settings for 2D clocks as well, at boot, and screwed things up. running stock clocks for now.


Have you tried non crimson drivers Mussels?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Have you tried non crimson drivers Mussels?



nope, wasnt a very high OC so i didn't care enough. Just had the same as others, 3D was fine - 2D was corrupting/crashing on boot and i had to very rapidly turn down my OC before the system froze, took a few tries.


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 15, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Why when there's software to control the card, besides* rbe don't work on these cards.* I want to over clock manually and not have to screw with the cards bios. *I have my benching session, get some numbers *and then its back to normal playing. I'm not into altering the bios but thanks anyways.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/
You need VBE7 

tbh..All these modern cards BIOS need editing if you want full performance out of them.
Will Omega work with your card?

Numbers will not be very good without editing the BIOS.True story ...on every card made since 460-7970
Most throttle.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 15, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/
> You need VBE7
> 
> tbh..All these modern cards BIOS need editing if you want full performance out of them.
> Will Omega work with your card?


Why would I want to flash clocks that I'm uncertain are stable to my GPU? The point of using Trixx and Afterburner is so we can get a good idea for what's stable without loading it into the GPU and ending up with a real problem if the clocks aren't entirely stable. Also having a GPU that doesn't have a BIOS switch, I'm not inclined to do much of anything to it to stay on the safe side.

I am amazed that I was able to push the VRAM up to 1725 (6900) though. I was hoping that I could run the 7GT/s ICs on my 390 at, you know... 7Ghz.  In all seriousness though, a little extra aux voltage and the memory kept clocking higher over the 1640Mhz max I could before messing with it. If this could get ironed out, I would love to play with it some more and mix in a core overclock with it to see if it actually would result in any tangible improvements (improvements at stock were relatively minor.)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 15, 2015)

n0tiert said:


> running crimson drivers ? i had issues when using it with crimson, deinstalled worked


"deinstall" is not a word. It annoys the hell out of me when people use it and even say it!

The word is *uninstall
*


eidairaman1 said:


> W10 is a Spiritual upgrade to 7. I dont run an OS till a sp has been launched anyway.
> 
> Sorry yall having issues with trixx in 10, it makes me wonder if I should use it on my 290... Ill eventually WC the rig. Upgrade to Zen in 16, current board, cpu and ram being moved to wifes rig, not worried about 5GHz anymore as 4.8 is fine.


Windows 10 wont have service packs last I heard.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 15, 2015)

Huh. So I re-installed Afterburner and this setting was default to *enabled*. I wonder if this is to blame.





Edit: Nope, that wasn't it. Still did the same thing however, at least this time I was able to get back into safe mode, uninstall AMD drivers, and re-install them without hosing all of Windows. It appears that Afterburner is restoring memory clocks without restoring the aux voltage which is problematic when memory becomes unstable and the machine restarts.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 16, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Huh. So I re-installed Afterburner and this setting was default to *enabled*. I wonder if this is to blame.
> View attachment 70070
> 
> Edit: Nope, that wasn't it. Still did the same thing however, at least this time I was able to get back into safe mode, uninstall AMD drivers, and re-install them without hosing all of Windows. It appears that Afterburner is restoring memory clocks without restoring the aux voltage which is problematic when memory becomes unstable and the machine restarts.


How do you know its not changing the memory voltage? See for me I could make it to the W10 login screen then it artifacts and then go black.. Another thing I didn't screw with the memory. I was raising the core clock and that's when the problem happened and again no voltage change was set in trixx, I wanted to see how far it could go on stock voltage.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 16, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> How do you know its not changing the memory voltage? See for me I could make it to the W10 login screen then it artifacts and then go black.. Another thing I didn't screw with the memory. I was raising the core clock and that's when the problem happened and again no voltage change was set in trixx, I wanted to see how far it could go on stock voltage.


Because I was overclocking with aux voltage where memory was stable all but under full load, on restart instant artifacts. It wouldn't be the first time I've seen Afterburner do something like this either.


----------



## broken pixel (Dec 17, 2015)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?s=4632e5a62ab5fe3cbd3a4d7791cb41ab&p=1041868993#post1041868993


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2015)

broken pixel said:


> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?s=4632e5a62ab5fe3cbd3a4d7791cb41ab&p=1041868993#post1041868993


thanks @broken pixel 

You missed the boat a week ago when I dumped the furyX lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Because I was overclocking with aux voltage where memory was stable all but under full load, on restart instant artifacts. It wouldn't be the first time I've seen Afterburner do something like this either.


Yeah this blows big time.

So I gather its the Crimson driver doing this BS to our over clocks?


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 17, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah this blows big time.
> 
> So I gather its the Crimson driver doing this BS to our over clocks?


I think it's Afterburner/Trixx setting stuff that the driver is holding on to when it shouldn't. I guess we can blame the driver but, I wasn't really willing to go that far; not enough info.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> I think it's Afterburner/Trixx setting stuff that the driver is holding on to when it shouldn't. I guess we can blame the driver but, I wasn't really willing to go that far; not enough info.


yeah I've let windows install the gpu driver and going to test and see if in fact it is the driver or not.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 17, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah I've let windows install the gpu driver and going to test and see if in fact it is the driver or not.


Reinstalling the driver fixed it for me. The last time I tried, I still had safe mode. Using DDU was able to get me back into windows to re-install the drivers and everything was good as new. I think I'll be leaving the aux voltage and memory clocks alone for now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Reinstalling the driver fixed it for me. The last time I tried, I still had safe mode. Using DDU was able to get me back into windows to re-install the drivers and everything was good as new. I think I'll be leaving the aux voltage and memory clocks alone for now.


Yeah me too, I'm going to wait foe wizard to comment before I screw around with anything else.

I have the Crimson 15.12 installed right now and just finalizing the entire system/programs and games to the way I like it then going to create a back up image to fall back on if need be.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2015)

looks like to me it's the Crimson driver. With no Trixx installed and using the CCC OC part it still fucks up and artifacts like a mad man.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 22, 2015)

So I'm off for the holidays now and had a bit of testing time..

I confirm: Crimson driver is the bad apple locking our overclocks in, and not reverting during a re-boot.

Tested with AMD 15.11.1 and the latest Crimson.

15.11.1 reverts the clocks back to default after a crash using Trixx software 

So does one bitch to AMD in the feedback complaint driver issues or??


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 23, 2015)

Confirmed. I have a workaround ready for the next build of TRIXX.

Report it to AMD, it's clearly a bug. The OC applies even when you never agreed to Overdrive's terms&conditions


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 23, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Confirmed. I have a workaround ready for the next build of TRIXX.
> 
> Report it to AMD, it's clearly a bug. The OC applies even when you never agreed to Overdrive's terms&conditions


I did report it but we need more ppl to do so for it to be noticed imho 

Your the MAN @W1zzard thank you. And are you allowed to say the ETA?


----------

